# Dog breeding service?



## labradorann (Jul 18, 2011)

Morning everyone, I have always wanted to hear the pitter patter of tiny paws in my house but it seems like a hugely overwhelming task where a lot can go wrong if you don't know what you're doing. Frankly I'd pay a few bucks to make sure my lovelies are OK. Has anyone heard of any kind of dog breeding serivce or assistance? SHould I take them to the vet? Or am I worried about nothing?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hi not sure if get what you are meaning however if you are unsure or not experienced enough to raise a litter yourself you are better off not bothering to have one imo.I wouldn't want anyone raising a litter for me and looking after them for 8 weeks, have you already mated them? and Why would you take them to the vets? .


----------

